# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Lypës

## Dita

*Lypës*

Vjeshta hyri si vjeshtë, me shi që po binte pa përtesë në tokë, më vrullshëm se çduhej madje. Bebja mbi trotuar teshtinte. Kishte vetëm një qese plasmasi të trashë nën vete. Vetëm një qese nën vete e kurrgjë përmbi. Kjo ish pamja që i kthehej në sy Brionit, të kthyer nga puna në shtëpi, në kohën që po i fliste së motrës:
Ata prodhojnë njerëz. Për besë vetëm për këtë përpiqen. I prodhojnë për ti vendosur në trotuar të mbledhin para në shi e në diell duke e ditur se mes mijëra njerëzve që kalojnë për çdo ditë atypari, disa do ta kenë mëshirën aq të madhe sa të vendosin së bashku disa mijëra lekë në shtrojën e bebeve. Sot ishin mbledhur një grup i madh prej prodhuesve, burra e gra njëri më i shëndoshë se tjetri, ishin ulur galiç në formë rrethi e ndanin pazarin e ditës. Ishin me dhjetëra monedha para secilit prej tyre. Bebet e sapolindura dhe ata pak më të rriturit vazhdonin punën e tyre diku më tutje dergjur në park.
Atij po i dridhej zëri nga nervat teksa ia thonte këto së motrës, Lules, e cila vazhdimisht ka dëshirën ti rrahë prodhuesit e atyre qënieve fatkeqe, të cilëve me kalimin e kohës disa sëmundje kanë deri dhe frikë tu afrohen.
Oh Brion, meqë e nise..., tha ajo. Pashë se njërit prej lypësve të lagjes sonë i qenë rritur gjinjtë. Unë sa vite kisha kujtuar se ish djalë ai që e shihja ti lutej njerëzve me zërin e plotë e fjalorin e pasur me sharje, por ai kish qene ajo. I janë formuar dhe disa tipare më shumë në fytyrë që të bëjnë ta kuptosh qartë se është vajzë. Më trishtoi pa masë sa pashë. I flisnin ca nga djemtë që rrijnë lokaleve dhe nja dy roje të një ndërtese. E folura ish thjesht ngacmim që ta shtynte ate të shpaloste fjalorin e ata qeshnin me të madhe dhe vazhdonin pastaj nën zë me fjalë që dukej se përsëri asaj i adresoheshin. A mund të ma shpjegosh se ku mund të qëndrojë kënaqësia në këtë ngacmim?
Brioni tundte kokën.
Bebet e mjera mallkojnë kur rriten aq sa të mund të kuptojnë, se për çfarë janë lindur, ama nuk mallkojnë prodhuesit, por njerëzit, njerëzit që u kalojnë përpara, ata që ua japin lëmoshën e të tjerët që nuk ua japin, tha ai.
Mos fol kot Brion, e ndërpreu Lulja. Deri dhe mallkues mos i bëj. Në ke dëgjuar një e dy, sdo të thotë se të tillë janë të gjithë. Atë ia mësojnë prodhuesit e tyre. Në vend që ti nisin në shkollë të mësojnë si bashkëmoshatarët, i ulin nëpër qoshet që i dijnë veç ata dhe iu tregojnë se si e para kujt ti tregojnë dhëmbët e mallkimit.
Ai mallkim të zë, i tha Brioni. Mua më zuri një dhimbje mesi dje, pas mallkimit të njërit prej tyre, aq fort, sa isha në gjendje të ulërija prej saj.
Lulja heshti. Edhe ajo kish një dhimbje prej disa ditësh, diku në mes të kraharorit. I kthehej sa herë mendonte për Frikacakun siç e quante ajo shokun apo më mirë ish-shokun e vet prej pak ditësh, shoqëruar me një nevojë për të vjellë. E kish bërë me bast me veten, të arrinte të kalonte dy javë rresht pa ia përmendur emrin dhe nëse kjo do të ishte e pashmangshme, atëherë të paktën tia dilte mbanë ta përmendte me cilësimin frikacaku. Nëse ia arrinte kësaj, do të vazhdonte me një afat tjetër njëmujor. Me këtë lloj sfide që e bënte të qeshte, donte të kalonte monotoninë e të bllokuarit të mendjes. Por i druhej kthimit tek ajo. Kjo mund të ndodhte befas, mjaftonte një ndeshje në rrugë me Frikacakun. Brioni ish munduar ta shëronte nga kjo vuajtje dhe i kish treguar disa herë me qetësi se si ai e kish lënë duhanin dhe si arrinte ta largonte mendjen prej tij, sa herë që gjëja e vetme që mund ta bënte ta kalonte mërzinë do të kish qenë një cigare e shkretë.
E shkretë. E shkretë jam unë?, mendonte Lulja. Një cigare e shkretë në xhep, për të cilën e di se mirë është të qëndrojë aty, ama thjesht për të të kujtuar që duhan nuk duhet të pish? Këmba i dhimbte. Gati i ish ndrydhur një natë më parë teksa ecte me taka mes shiut që mezi denjoi ta lagte qytetin dhe në fakt zbriti, kur askush më nuk shpresonte për të. Fjalia kryesore në edicionet e lajmeve të ketij viti ka qenë Moti është çmendur, po tani çfjali do të gjejnë vallë? Vjeshta këtë herë erdhi bashkë me shiun, si vjeshtë, jo si këto stinët hibride që kemi parë gjatë vitit të fundit. Për vjeshtën e hyrë normalisht po mendonte dhe ajo, si dhe i vëllai më parë, si dhe e ëma dhe i ati që me zë të lartë po diskutonin në dhomën tjetër për lajmet në televizion.
Çpate ti, i foli Brioni. Çma mban ata ball aq të rrudhur, sikur të kanë rënë krejt hallet e botës mbi shpinë? Kujton gjë se ngjan inteligjente?! Pa ngrihu tani e bëhu gati për vrap.
E kam këmbën të ndrydhur, i tha ajo shkurt.
Tregoja ndonjë tjetri ato ti, i tha ai. Çohu tani, mos bëj naze. E kam lënë me Martinin dhe Edrejtën tek universiteti në orën 19.00 e ti nuk do të më bësh tani të prish planet e tre personave për ato rrudha që ti i do patjetër ti shohësh kur del para pasqyrës.
E tërhoqi nga duart dhe e shtyu nga pas kurrizit deri tek dhoma e saj. Ajo mezi i hidhte hapat dhe e pengonte me sa të mundej duke ushtruar forcë mbi duart e tij e nga ana tjetër qeshte me shpirt. Kjo është të të bëjnë të qeshësh me dhunë, i thoshte. Po Edrejta pash Zotin, pse e ka atë emër? Ma kujtove, se tani po më duket sikur une vetë jam Eshtrembra.
Pyete, ia ktheu Brioni.
Edrejta është pelqimi i ri i Brionit dhe Martini është vëllai i saj.
Përderisa më ka përfshirë dhe mua dhe vëllanë e saj në aktivitete të përbashkëta, tipi i vrapit dy herë në javë nga liqeni, duket se e ka pëlqim serioz, i kish thënë së ëmës Lulja.
Po çfamilje janë?, kish pyetur e ëma.
Ku ta di unë, o mam, ia kish kthyer Lulja. Pastaj kjo është puna juaj si prindër ta zbuloni nëse doni ta zbuloni, çmë ngatërron mua?! Mua të dy motër e vëlla më ngjajnë të mirë. Madje Edrejta për mendimin tim është më e mirë se Brioni yt në shumë drejtime.
Po ndonjë foto a ke?, e kish pyetur e ëma.
Kam disa në kompjuter, ia kish kthyer ajo duke qeshur dhe e kish sjellë laptopin ti tregonte disa ku vihej re qysh në pozicionet që kishin marrë ata në shkrepje që me gjasa të mira prej afrimit të tyre do lindte diçka më shumë se thjesht ato fotografi.

Lulja përfundoi së përgatituri. Këmba i dhimbte, por nuk kishte çti bënte Brionit. Të paktën ta çoj deri tek universiteti, mendoi ajo dhe aty pastaj të ndalem të pij nje kafe e të kthehem vetëm në shtëpi, ose të bëj një shëtitje në vend të vrapit.
Brioni po debatonte me të atin lidhur me trafikun e shpejtë nëpër rrugët e Tiranës dhe ato jashtë saj. Lulja nuk guxonte ti ndërpriste. E ëma shikonte të shoqin e i thoshte të birit: Të keqen mami, ngadalësoje vrullin nëpër rrugë, se i sheh lajmet se çndodh? Ia kanë mësyrë emigrantët Shqipërisë dhe o burra të shfrytëzojmë rastin, që policët i lejnë të bëjnë çtë duam. Vdesin për ditë mor bir, kështu që ruaj kokën tënde e tonën, se do përfundojmë në spital po të ndodhi gjë ty.
Kur flasin kështu Lulja vret mendjen pse prindërit nuk e lindën dhe një djalë të dytë e një vajzë të dytë që ti kishin rezervë, po që se të parit e së parës i ndodhte gjë. Do të ishte pak a shumë të prodhoje më shumë fëmijë që të minimizoje dhimbjen. Këtë ide ia kish shprehur njëherë së ëmës, kur kish qenë e vogël në moshë dhe ajo vazhdimisht ankohej, se me rrengjet që punonin si i biri ashtu dhe e bija nëpër shtëpi e në lagje me fëmijët e tjerë, druhej, se nuk do arrinte ti shihte fëmijët e rritur.
Çthua moj vajzë, i ish përgjigjur ajo. Po ti duhet të rritesh e të bëhesh nënë, pa ta kuptosh se çfarë po flet.
Epra, tani e rritur jam dhe me llogjikën e sime meje, del se ato gratë që i lënë fëmijët e tyre nëpër trotuare në mes të të ftohtit e shiut, vapës së llahtarshme, veç nëna nuk ka mundësi të jenë, thoshte Lulja me vete. Eh çpadrejtësi ka kjo botë, ka njerëz që vuajnë të bëhen prindër e të tjerë që nuk dijnë çtë bëjnë me fëmijët e tyre që as fëmijë nuk i quajnë, por thjesht pjella të denja për trotuar. Po kur i shesin...Të ishte për mua, ato e burrat e tyre duhet të dënoheshin e ti mbyllnin kohë pas kohe nëpër burgje, derisa te edukoheshin.

Ej Brion, i tha ajo të vëllait teksa po niseshin. Fola më parë në telefon me Edrejtën dhe më ngjau shumë e shqetësuar. Zërin e kishte të vrarë, ndërkohë që për sa e njoh unë, ajo është në gjendje të të flasë me zë të gëzuar edhe kur vete të jetë përtokë. Çfarë ka?
Brioni iu përgjigj me vonesë. Ku e di unë, se me kë e ka inatin tani! Se çkishte parë diçka aty tek puna e vet dhe më tha se ishte jashtëzakonisht e zhgënjyer e nuk dinte se si të vepronte për më tej. Po ndoshta me ty hapet më shumë. Ngacmoje, se inatin e saj përndryshe do duhet ta vuaj unë gjatë gjithë javës. Ke dy bileta kinemaje prej meje, po më çlirove nga kjo gjë, tha dhe ia bëri me sy.
Atë syrin mbaje më mirë pa shkelur, se vetëm do të shkoj në kinema. Mos më bëj të ta nxjerr unë inatin që e kam brenda, ia ktheu ajo.

Bulevardi i rënduar nga makinat që janë në lëvizje për xhirot e pasdites dhe të darkës së të zotërve të tyre, dukej sikur bërtiste: Më çlironi, më çlironi! Semaforët nuk punojnë siç duhet dhe trafiku mundet të rregullohet vetëm nga ata pak policë të vendosur nëpër pika strategjike. Çështë e vërteta ata ia dalin mbanë që tia lehtësojnë pak frymën bulevardit. Një grup turistësh kishin ndalur para Piramidës dhe shihnin pankartën Welcome President Bush, flisnin me njëri-tjetrin dhe shkrepnin fotografi. Vazhdojnë habiten të huajt për pritjen që i bënë shqiptarët presidentit amerikan. Çështë kjo dashuri, kur një pjesë e mirë e botës është në mënyrë deri ekstreme kundër tij?! Çështë ky popull e ky vend që siç duket ia vlekërka gjithmonë e më shumë ta njohësh nga afër? Ufo, ufo jemi, i foli Lulja në anglisht, kur i kaloi pranë grupit të turistëve që i kishin pasur përpara që prej Hotel Tiranës e deri tek Piramida. Kroatë ishin, se pa targën e Zagrebit në autobuzin prej të cilit ata zbritën. U shkrinë bashkë me Brionin, se turistët kthyen kokën nga ata të habitur, sepse askush nuk u kishte folur dy të rinjve. Yes, yes, vazhdoi Lulja dhe i binte me gisht kraharorit të vet dhe të të vëllait dhe thoshte: Albanian equal to Ufo.

Ej, e kapi për bërryli ajo Brionin teksa i kishin kaluar turistët. Shih, shih! Dy femra para tyre me minifund deri tek vizat që krijohen aty ku lidhet prapanica me këmbët. Kurrizi i zbuluar dhe rripa sytjenash me dantellë shquheshin nga pas. Takat i kishin aq të larta sa ato detyroheshin të ecnin me gjunjë të përthyer të mbështetura tek njëra-tjetra si shoqe të dashura.
Eh, këtyre sia del dot, tha Brioni. Pa BMW apo ndonjë Audi klas as qyrret sti hedhin, jo më të denjojnë të të japin muhabet.
Pika që stë bie, çtë duhen ato, apo e ke veç për eksperiment atë që ke nisur me Edrejtën? Të paktën ta dijë ajo e shkreta, se mos investon më shumë ndjenjë se çe meriton ti në fakt.
Brioni qeshi. Po tani dhe ti... Më duket bisedë e konsumuar në tjetër kohë dhe tjetër vend... oh, shih se me kë e kam diskutuar, tha dhe qeshi me të madhe, se siç duket iu kujtua një viktimë, së cilës ndoshta ish përpjekur tia shpjegtonte të njëjtën gjë.
Ënglat..., i tha Lulja dhe arriti të shquante nga larg Edrejtën që kish ndalur tek shkallët e Universitetit Teknik, aty ku e kanë detyruar Nënë Terezën e mirë të mbajë roje si lypëse. Si i kishte thënë i ati: Edhe një fshesë në dorë i mungon tani e direkt ta nisin për të fshirë zyrat e Bashkisë. Pozicioni ku e kanë vendosur është thjesht i turpshëm. Po si thotë ajo shoqja e saj: Çdo mëngjes politikanët shqiptarë zgjohen me pyetjen e madhe para vetes: me çfarë do ta habis sot popullin shqiptar?
Pikës i ka rënë, i kish thënë Brioni, kur ajo ia kish treguar pak ditë më parë.

Pak minuta më vonë Edrejta nuk zinte rehat. Bënte nxemje dhe pastaj ulej në trotuar.
Nuk mundem, tha si përfundim. Ju lutem, shkojme ta pijmë nga nje kafe. Ju qeras unë. Por mos më detyroni të vrapoj se dua veç të rri ulur.
I futi krahun Lules dhe e pa ëmbël Brionin.
Të lutem, i tha.
Brioni nisi menjëherë të fliste Martinin, që njihet ndyshe si ish i droguari, ish-flokgjati, ish-mjekroshi, ish i martuari, ish-babai, gati 29 vjeç.
Martin, një kuriozitet smë lë të qetë, si ia ke dalë mbanë ti bësh gjithë këto gjëra, në kaq pak vjet jetë?, e pyeti Brioni duke qeshur.
Prapë me këtë muhabet ti, ia ktheu dhe ai me të qeshur. Epo mirë... Fatkeqësisht për prindërit e mi, që u kam mbetur në derë, tha ai, por unë jam ajo çfarë njihet me titullin një djalë me histori.
Po e shndërronte figurën e vet në personazh libri e për këtë i duhej të vinte në punë fantazinë në çdo çast të ditës dhe ti vinte dhe të tjerët në punë ta ngacmonin të fantazonte.
Ajo që ka mbetur nga e dashura ime e dikurshme, më tha një ditë të bukur, që Egzoni nuk ish fëmija im. Vjosa jo se jo, e dija që kur hymë në lidhje bashkë. E kam torturuar time më me praninë e asaj femre. Perria ishte aq e bukur, sa kur fliste ajo më dukej sikur Zoti zbriste në tokë dhe më shfaqej veç mua për inat të gjithë pjesës tjetër të botës. 
Më mashtroi i poshtri, më thoshte. E shihja të vinte çdo mëngjes në lokalin, ku dendur nisa të shkoj edhe vetë, mbasi e pashë për të tretën herë radhazi aty. Ia vlente mundimi, të betohem. Ti nuk e ke parë atë, ndaj më rri ashtu si buf tek më dëgjon. Me ujë të kulluar ngjante krejt silueta e saj, sytë i dukeshin dhe zhdukeshin, goja më ngjante me një thëngjill që nuk ia del dot të shuhet, gjithmonë i aftë të nginjë dëshirën e njeriut për ngrohtësi, ta përmbushë me nga ato lloj permbushjesh qe nuk harrohen dot.
Po ajo si mbërriti në atë lokal? Si ka mundësi që ti nuk e kishe vënë re më parë, vazhdoi Brioni duke qeshur.
Një ditë, me babanë e Vjosës, ajo mbërriti në lokal, teksa unë po pija kafen e dytë dhe po bëja komente mbi dekoltetë e bëshme të ca adoleshenteve që na qëndronin afër me tavolinë. Sypërmbysur qëndronte këmbë mbi këmbë dhe nuk gjente rehat në karrige. Unë i shihja qafën që i lëkundej majtas-djathtas dhe shtyllën kurrizore që i shquhej qartë në kurrizin e imtë gjysmë të zbuluar. Dhe u çmenda. Mjaftuan ato gati 30 minuta që të kaloja në fazë dhe të doja të ngrihesha të rrihesha me grushta me atë maskara që ish shkas pse nuk mundesha të shkoja tek ajo dhe ta ngacmoja direkt, pa ato nazet idiote me të cilat janë mësuar çupkat e Tiranës tu afrohesh.
Po ajo të kish vënë re?
Smë vuri re as aty e as më vonë. Si thua ti, jam unë nga ata që vihem re?
Me të parë Martini është djalë i bukur, tipik djalë mamake.
Po hë si thua ti, i tha Brioni, a vihesh ti re?
Po pra, qeshi, prandaj vendosa menjëherë të nis me rënien në sy. Aty për aty porosita një shishe uiski në mes të paradites dhe e porosita kamarierin ti çonte asaj një akullore të madhe, kur e pashë se mbeti vetëm në tavolinë. Qafa nuk i lëkundej më dhe ajo dukej e zbehtë.
Në të parën herë që u ulëm bashkë, që ndodhi në të katërtën ditë që ne po shiheshim në të njëjtin lokal, më tregoi për mashtruesin, që e kish lënë shtatzanë e që me të marrë vesh për bebin e kish braktisur. Ajo thjesht nuk kish dashur të hiqte dore nga fëmija.
Po ti nuk je as emigrant mor vëlla, i tha Brioni. Si e le veten të biesh në grackë?
Uji Brion, uji. Imagjino të kombinuar ujë me prush, uji nuk arrin ta shuajë prushin e uji është akull i ftohtë, megjithë prushin e buzëve, ëndrra më e bukur për ditet e vapës së Tiranës.
Ah i ziu ti, i tha Brioni. E ndërpreu aty diskutimin, sepse mbërritën tek kafeneja. Jo, mendonte, nga ky rrëfim i Martinit nuk është e mundur të jetë gjithçka e shpikur. Po me këtë fytyrën e bukur prej djali mamake për Zotin ska mundësi që ky të ketë jetë dhe ish i droguar, dhe ish-flokgjatë, dhe ish-mjekrosh, dhe ish-i martuar, dhe ish-baba i dy fëmijëve jo të vetët dhe tani pa mbushur 29 vjeç të jetë duke shkruar romanin e vet të parë.

Por nuk kishte shans që të ishte Martini personazhi kryesor i tavolinës për atë ditë. Fytyra e Edrejtës sikur klithte për vëmendje.
Oh si do tia bëj unë e shkreta!, nisi ajo pas gllënjkës së tretë të ekspresit te sapozbritur në fyt.
Nuk je e shkretë ti, i tha Lulja. Këtë emër kam të drejte ta mbaj vetëm unë.
Po Lule po, një të këputur ty në lëndinë e sje më, po unë çti bëj, nuk zhdukem dot aq lehtë. Më vunë në atë vend të rëndësishëm pune, por dreqi më hëngërt që pranova. Ti refuzoja ftesën mamasë së shoqes sime, kështu do ish dashur. Ajo mendoi për mirë, por siç duket mirë për veten, duke besuar në besnikërinë dhe mirënjohjen time.
Fol moj shqip, se na lodhe, i tha Martini.
Mamaja e shoqes sime vjedh more shokë, vjedh haptaz fare, ditën me diell, e ditën me shi. Nuk ka mot të Zotit, ku ajo të mos e ushtrojë talentin e saj. Më të ushtruar ka profesionin e shitjes së vendeve të punës. 5000 euro ky vend, 10000 i dyti, 1000 ai tjetri sa mos mbetet pa gjë. Unë detyrohem të shoh gjëra që nuk dua, po çtë bëj?
Ik, ia preu Brioni shkurt.
Si të iki?
Ik moj nga ai vend pune.
Po pse o Brion, ku është më mirë dhe ti?, i tha e motra. Pastaj vendet në administratë shtetërore lakmohen nga të gjithë. Ajo mirë që vuri këmbë aty.
Edrejta shihte shokun e vet në sy.
Po ku të shkojë Brion?, e pyeti Martini.
Me mua jashtë, tha Brioni.
Kjo ishte fjalia që tmerronte motrën e tij, e cila e dinte se çreagim do të sillte kjo tek e ëma dhe i ati që i kishin dashur ti kishin fëmijët gjithmonë pranë vetes, të shihnin e rrisnin nipër e mbesa.
O fëmijë të lumtur, i tha Martini. Dëgjojeni njëherë xhaxhi Martinin, se i ka ca vuajtje më shumë se ju në shpinë. Kur do të shfaqesh medoemos ndryshe nga të tjerët, të tjerët të klasifikojnë për të çmendur. Rrini rehat këtu ku jeni e na bëni të gëzojmë ca fëmijë qe ta dini edhe vetë që i keni me njëri-tjetrin.
Të tre qeshën, se Martini i hodhi fytyrës një hije si prej djali që mezi çpret të bëhet dajë.
Po nëse unë largohem nga puna, mamaja e shoqes dhe shoqja vetë ndoshta e kuptojnë që unë di. Po atëherë çdo të ndodhë?
Po ato qenkan ordinere moj zemër, i tha papritmas Brioni. Të gjithë shtangën, se ish hera e parë që ai e quante Edrejtën zemër. Nuk të bëjnë gjë, vazhdoi, sikur të mos e kuptonte efektin e asaj që sapo kish thënë. Ato të shohin, të ruhen mirë e të mos i zbulojë kush, se pisk do e kenë.
Edrejta qeshi hidhur. Tallesh ti?, e pyeti. "Po ato e dijnë, se me kë ti ndajnë paratë, mor djalë që ditke të përdorësh dhe fjalën zemër. Sa e vështirë që është, apo jo?, qeshi ajo aty për aty.
Po z-ja gërma e fundit e alfabetit është, cti bëj unë tha Brioni, e alfabeti i dashurisë është ca i vështirë për tu nxënë në pak kohë dhe e la shoqen ti shijonte ato çaste të qeshure. Pas asaj që ajo sapo kish treguar, po i dukej e natyrshme në imazhin prej lypësi me gjinj për të cilin kish diskutuar me Lulen para se të dilnin nga shtëpia. Ajo kish lypur një vend pune, kish aplikuar si i thonë në gjuhën moderne, ia kishin dhënë vendin me kushte që ajo nuk i njihte dhe tani i mbetej të fliste e të merrte këshillë... prej kujt? Ec e dili përpara prodhuesve të këtij lloj lypësi po ta mbajti, mendoi. Ishte shumë e madhe gjëja me të cilën do të duhej të merreshin, një gjë pa krye, pa fund, pa moshë, pa ngjyrë, përbindësh ideal për romanin e Martinit. Dhe aty ai vendosi tia ndryshonte rrjedhën bisedës.
Martin, po Egzoni biri i perrisë tënde, i cilit babë është?
Martini mori frymë thellë, u drejtua dhe me një vështrim të përhumbur diku në një qoshe të lokalit tha:
Perria ime more shokë ishte një kokërr kurve aq sa ska njeri ti dalë Zot atij fëmije. Mi hëngri gjithë paratë, më mori makinën e re fringo, më ktheu në të droguar, flokëgjatë, mjekrosh, më detyroi të martohesha dhe më bëri dhe babë pa qenë. Çfarë do ti tani?, i tha Martini. Smë sheh të hekurosur, të larë, të krehur! Ki mëshirë!, tha dhe nxorri bllokun të shënonte pyetjen e Brionit për Egzonin, teksa dridhej nga të qeshurat me Brion e Lule bashkë, të cilën gjithmonë e më shumë po e shihte si muzën e tij potenciale për vjeshtën që sapo kish hyrë. Edrejta e shihte e trishtuar dhe lëvizte dorën anash kokës në stilin: Mos ia vini re vëllait, e kemi pak si pa qejf. Ajo e dinte në fakt që të paktën një pjesë e kësaj historie në përpunim e sipër e kishte një bazë.

Në një ekran të madh të sajuar me një cohë të bardhë luhej një video e vjetër e këngës Sorry seems to be the hardest word. Elton John, aty riosh i dobët, i parënduar me vath në vesh, mbante syze me skelet që i mbërrinte deri tek flegrat e hundës. Kostumi doemos që mund të ishte vetëm me kuadratë.
Dashur-padashur kish arritur ajo pikë fatlume e takimeve që kanë pasur një arsye fillestare: të gjithë kishin arritur ta harronin arsyen e takimit.


Shtator 2007

----------


## Fiori

Hah në fakt mua gjithë emrat mu dukën pak si të çuditshëm...

_'...thoshte: “Albanian equal to Ufo”...'_

Ky ishte budallallëk i madh. Pa pikë kuptimi. Jo nga ana e Ditës, më shumë se nga ana e personazhit, lulkës. E cila do Zoti është e bukur që 'të mos u ngelet prindërve në derë' hehe  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk e di çfarë ke dashur të nxjerrësh me tregimin Dita, por për mendimin tim, nq se do e kishe vazhduar me lypsarët do kishe nxjerrë diçka më origjinale. Tregon bukur në përgjithsi por përmbajta më duket bosh, gati gati fëmijnore. Në fund të tregimit, nuk morra diçka me vete, që do të më ngelet në kujtesë.


♣

----------


## engjellorja

*Ajo kish lypur një vend pune, kish aplikuar si i thonë në gjuhën moderne, ia kishin dhënë vendin me kushte që ajo nuk i njihte dhe tani i mbetej të fliste e të merrte këshillë... prej kujt? Ec e dili përpara prodhuesve të këtij lloj lypësi po ta mbajti”, mendoi. Ishte shumë e madhe gjëja me të cilën do të duhej të merreshin, një gjë pa krye, pa fund, pa moshë, pa ngjyrë, përbindësh ideal për romanin e Martinit. Dhe aty ai vendosi t’ia ndryshonte rrjedhën bisedës.*

mendoj se esencen tregimi e ka pikerisht  ne keto rreshta

----------


## Dita

E ndjek me vemendje, se si lexohet teksti qe e paraqes nga nje sy i jashtem, keshtu qe te dyjave Fiori dhe Engjellorja falemnderit per komentin.

Engjellorja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

ditke .. nuku te lexova fjal per fjale.. por me aq sa lexova ke shkruar nje proze te bukur.. e qe nashti ke hapur  nje udhe per proza te tjera me te sofistikuara.. 
sepse proza do b.. e  ne fakt nuk eshte kollaj..
se poezi ben kushdo.. 

psh ja ta benj nje un tani..


mendushem pertej bregut..
si nje metafore nazike..
ti erdhe mosardhshem..
ne qerpikun e gotes..
leshove aromen  
si imazh vjeshtor..
ne lugen e kepuces..
etjetj..

e ska burr nene te thote nuk eshte e bukur.. qo lart.. se boll te kesh ca tifoze e vijne vet ata e te qendisin lavderime..  sepse llafet ne ere  mbahen me llafe ne ere.. 
por proza nuk mund te lavderohet ne se nuk ka vertet brume..
e ti ke then dicka aty.. dicka shum universale..

tani presim tjera proza-ime nga ty.. kurse poezi mos bej fare nja 1 vit.. se nuku i ben gje.. 
e sje vetem ti qe nuk i ben gje poezite.. uhu..  jeni shume ketu..

lol..

----------

